# Santa Cruz Tallboy for 5'7" Woman



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

My wife is in need of a better bike, but we live really far from any good shops. Right now she is riding a size small framed MotoBecane Fantom 29, she is 5'7" tall and she doesn't like how high the top tube is.

Santa Cruz/Juliana Bikes says that she should fit a size medium in the Tallboy. 

Anyone ride a Tallboy? How tall are you? Do you gals like to to size down in a frame despite what manufacturers tell you to buy?


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Not sure how much help it'd be, but my wife is 5'3" and rides a sm TBc. She just clears the TT but the reach is spot on. The small is not super small I guess is my point.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Only time I would size down is for either the stack (too tall) or reach (too long). I typically don't go by the stand over of a bike. That seems like an old rule of thumb. Todays bikes come with really sloping TT's...especially 29er's and full suspension bikes.

Being 5'7"...she _should_ be on a small. When test riding a bike check for the stack and reach. If you need more than 40mm of spacers under the stem and the stem is flipped up...the bike may be too small or your riding with the bars way to high.:cornut:

I'm a 5'8" dude with short legs and a longish torso. I ride a medium. If I straddle the bike...I touch the top tube...on both my 29er and road bike.

My GF is 5'6"...and rides a small Niner EMD 9.


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

I haven't sat on a tallboy, but I'm about to take my boyfriend's medium Bronson and I'm just under 5'6". He's 5'10" and the medium is a bit small for him. I use to ride a Blur LT medium.


----------



## FrdSHOx3 (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm 5'7-5'8ish and ride a medium Julliana and it fits me perfectly, the Medium Tallboy was a perfect fit for me too when I rode one. Get the Tallboy rather than the Julliana that comes with lesser components for the same price...

My medium Blur however I should have bought a large.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

FrdSHOx3 said:


> I'm 5'7-5'8ish and ride a medium Julliana and it fits me perfectly, the Medium Tallboy was a perfect fit for me too when I rode one. Get the Tallboy rather than the Julliana that comes with lesser components for the same price...
> 
> My medium Blur however I should have bought a large.


I'm just getting a frame since almost all the other parts are in great condition and are high end. I'm looking at the Tallboy Lt carbon for only $2k.


----------

